# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Документация и планирование >  Учебная и методическая литература.

## Алла и Александр

Девочки, подскажите пожалуйста, какие журналы существуют в нашей сфере культурно-просветительной деятельности?

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, мы у себя выписываем журналы "Праздник", "Сценарии и репертуар", " Я вхожу в мир искусств"," Клуб и художественная самодеятельность".

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Леночка, а что за журнал Дом культуры? Не знаешь?

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,
Ал,мы как-то один год его выписывали. Он дорогой, но там и сценарии есть, и документация. Неплохой журнал.

----------


## Гульнур

> а что за журнал Дом культуры? Не знаешь?


Все вопросы работы домов культуры и клубов. В каждом номере: практика и методы организации культурно-зрелищных мероприятий. Новые технологии культурно-досуговой работы. Опыт организации работы художественных коллективов, школ и кружков. Со-временные методы антикризисной оптимизации экономики и финансов учреждений культуры. Юридический практикум. 
Опыт организации коммерческой деятельности, эффективного фандрайзинга. Сценарии праздников, фестивалей, карнавалов. Новое оборудование и мн.др.

ОСНОВНЫЕ РУБРИКИ
УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫИ МЕСТНАЯ ВЛАСТЬ
пределы управленческих функций местных органов власти, распрострняемых на очаги культуры;
бюджетная политика властных структур на местах, как она соотносится с коммерческой деятельностью досуговых центров разного уровня;
формирование имиджа учреждения культуры;слагаемые репутации очага культуры;
PR-акции по заказу органов местной власти.
ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯИ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ
опыт внедрения современных моделей управления учреждениями культуры в условиях дефицита бюджетных средств;
непрофильные услуги ДК.
ЭКОНОМИКА И ПРАВО
каким образом в учреждениях культуры доходы, полученные в результате оказания платных услуг, могут не облагаться налогом на прибыль?
что связано с загадочным словом «фандрайзинг», какие особенности вносит он в деятельность учреждений культуры?
как руководителям учреждений культуры правильно нанять работника?
каким образом изменения в законодательстве затрагивают учреждения культуры?
«правила обращения» с творческими продуктами без нарушения авторского права.
НА СТОЛ РУКОВОДИТЕЛЮ УЧРЕЖДЕНИЯ КУЛЬТУРЫ
официальные документы Министерства культуры и массовых коммуникаций РФ с комментариями разработчиков и экспертов сферы экономики культуры и культурно-досуговых технологий.
ПРАКТИКУМ
практика художественного оформления и дизайна предметно-пространственной среды учреждений культуры;
в помощь учреждениям культуры предлагаются сценарии вечеров, праздников, массовых представлений, конкурсы, игры, забавы, на основе которых проводились реальные культурно-досуговые мероприятия в различных уголках нашей страны.

А еще есть «Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры» ведущий специализированный журнал посвящен вопросам управления в сфере культуры. В каждом номере: экслюзивная информация о финансовых, налоговых, инвестиционных и прочих аспектах административно-хозяйственной деятельности учреждений культуры.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Гульнур*,
*гунька*,
 Девочки, очень хочется такой иметь, но на год дали всего 8.000 из них Торги и конкурсы в обязательном порядке, а это более 2000.. В общем - и хочется, и колется...

----------


## Гульнур

можно выписать электронные варианты журналов, они немного дешевле

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

> «Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры»


Выписывали года 3 подряд, но разочаровалась. Очень много документов для музеев, библиотек, для ДК - почти ничего.

----------


## Натали_я

> А еще есть «Справочник руководителя учреждения культуры» ведущий специализированный журнал посвящен вопросам управления в сфере культуры. В каждом номере: экслюзивная информация о финансовых, налоговых, инвестиционных и прочих аспектах административно-хозяйственной деятельности учреждений культуры.


Мы его выписывали - для ДК не очень подходит......

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Вишенка-Владимир*,
 Пардон, не дочитала тему :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*вокся*,

Может  Меладзе, или Витаса........:rolleyes:

----------


## гунька

*Алла и Александр*,



> Торги и конкурсы в обязательном порядке,


А зачем эти-то??

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*,
 Без подписки на энту дребедень, нельзя участвовать в электронных торгах. Я не знаю как в других регионах, а у нас в обязательном порядке выписываем. Самое смешное - в здании ДК 2 юр.лица одного учредителя - торги выписываем на каждое юр.лицо. Парадокс.

----------


## Натник

*Алла и Александр*, я выписываю "Дом культуры" хороший журнал, только дорогой для нас....



> можно выписать электронные варианты журналов, они немного дешевле


подскажите пожалуйста,как это можно сделать?

----------


## Гульнур

Они есть в почтовом каталоге.

----------


## Цинториончик

> "Дом культуры" хороший журнал, только дорогой для нас....


Девочки, а приблизмительно сколько он стоит???

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Цинториончик*,



> Девочки, а приблизмительно сколько он стоит???


Более двух тысяч на полугодие.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> Уважаемые форумчане!!!!!!!!!! Не подскажете где можно найти информацию - народные гулянья, праздники, митинги, методики их проведения и т.д. Пишу диплом, не могу найти информацию. Может кто чем может помочь?


Книги здесь:
http://files.mail.ru/USYL1T ; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/23SZ5C; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NQRDWF
Оксана, у меня вобще есть очень много литературы, сама недавно закончила академию, собирала все по крупицам. Напишите, что нужно конкретно, помогу.

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
Вот еще: http://files.mail.ru/GLA43Y ; http://files.mail.ru/SCMHJC; http://files.mail.ru/RT1T18

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Олечка, спасибо огромное за такой ценный материал.  :flower:  А случайно у тебя нет ничего по Методике игрового действия?

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*,
Должно быть. Сейчас убегаю на работу, вечером загружу всю свою библиотеку. Там есть что выбрать.:smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Спасибо, Оленька!Буду ждать

----------


## oksanagdo

Ольга Усольцева, огромное спасибо))))))))))))))))))))))))))
С удовольствием почитаем и остальные)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Вот здесь можно по игровой деятельности выбрать
http://files.mail.ru/7RW1E9 - НХК часть 1
http://files.mail.ru/D8S7HF - НХК часть 2
http://files.mail.ru/U0AT1Y - Ск технологии 1ч
http://files.mail.ru/31PCP0 -2ч
http://files.mail.ru/FNQ1UV - 3ч
http://files.mail.ru/OHJ38U - 4ч
http://files.mail.ru/CSIJ7R - методика работв педагога доп.образования

Еще есть книги по экономике, маркетингу, менеджменту в СКС. Если нужно,залью.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Оль, все нужно  :Aga:  Буду очень-преочень тебе благодарна.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, вот еще может пригодится студентам:
http://files.mail.ru/88A8TR - Галуцкий.Экономика1ч
http://files.mail.ru/GL3F49 - Галуцкий.Экономика2ч
http://files.mail.ru/K0F2LJ - Галуцкий.Экономика3ч
http://files.mail.ru/3N1SZR - Игнатьева. Экономика культуры
http://files.mail.ru/JL4IC0 - Маркетинг культурных услуг. Новаторов.

Продолжение завтра ок? Что-то медленно грузит.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*,
 Спасибо, Оля.  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Рамоновна

> Вот здесь можно по игровой деятельности выбрать
> http://files.mail.ru/7RW1E9 - НХК часть 1
> http://files.mail.ru/D8S7HF - НХК часть 2
> http://files.mail.ru/U0AT1Y - Ск технологии 1ч
> http://files.mail.ru/31PCP0 -2ч
> http://files.mail.ru/FNQ1UV - 3ч
> http://files.mail.ru/OHJ38U - 4ч
> http://files.mail.ru/CSIJ7R - методика работв педагога доп.образования


А не создать ли тему "Методические разработки" в "ДОКУМЕНТАХ"? 
В "Беседке" это затеряется...А очень интересно.

----------


## oksanagdo

Почему то не могу скачать Олины книжки..........Бьет ошибку.......... что делать?

----------


## Алла и Александр

*oksanagdo*,
 Оксана, я скачала все. Попробуй через какую-нибудь качалку закачать( если стоит )

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Вообще,-  Оле низкий поклон за такой бесценный материал. Теперь на сессию можно ехать смело.

----------


## Ингуша

Оличка,огромное спасибо! 
oksanagdo у меня тоже сначала высвечивало ошибку,потом несколько раз обновила страницу и все ок.! Пробуй еще!!!

----------


## oksanagdo

Попробовала еще раз, не загрузились только НХТ 2 часть  - отдельное спасибо, мне по НХТ ГОСы сдавать,
методика работы педагога доп.образования и Маркетинг культурных услуг. Новаторов. - показывает неизвестный формат

----------


## Цинториончик

> Девочки, вот еще может пригодится студентам:
> http://files.mail.ru/88A8TR - Галуцкий.Экономика1ч
> http://files.mail.ru/GL3F49 - Галуцкий.Экономика2ч
> http://files.mail.ru/K0F2LJ - Галуцкий.Экономика3ч
> http://files.mail.ru/3N1SZR - Игнатьева. Экономика культуры
> http://files.mail.ru/JL4IC0 - Маркетинг культурных услуг. Новаторов.


Олечка ты умница, а я вот не умею объемный мареал выставлять:frown:, хотя из своих студентческих запасов тоже кое что есть!!! :Aga:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

> А не создать ли тему "Методические разработки" в "ДОКУМЕНТАХ"? 
> В "Беседке" это затеряется...А очень интересно.


Я тоже уже об этом думала. Ирина, создайте пожалуйста нужный раздел в соответсвующей теме.


> тоже кое что есть!!!


Давай учись выставлять-загружать, знаю, что у тебя тоже есть чем поживиться. Тем более, для участников форума это нужный и актуальный материал :Aga: 

*oksanagdo*,
Незнаю как тебе еще помочь, может на почту отправить?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Алла и Александр*,
http://www.krispen.narod.ru/knigi.html - это ссылка на сайт, где можно закачать книги по актерскому мастерству.

*Добавлено через 56 минут*
Девочки - студенты, вот еще немного:
Шпоры СКД - http://files.mail.ru/80RDA0
Народное искусство в воспитании детей - http://files.mail.ru/AHMAIC
Досуг. Мосалев - http://files.mail.ru/G3FXA1
Михеева. Менеджмент в СКС ч1 - http://files.mail.ru/TMN1XA
Михеева. Менеджмент в СКС ч2 - http://files.mail.ru/W91A6S
Батыгин. Социология культуры - http://files.mail.ru/0ETJ6K
Фильшстинский. Открытая педагогика - http://files.mail.ru/GIW0LY

----------


## oksanagdo

Все мы учимся, друг у друга или в учебных заведениях. Давайте в этой темке менятся учебничками.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
http://files.mail.ru/EBP9C2 Генкин "Массовый праздник": Д. М. Генкин, А. А. Конович "МАССОВЫЕ   ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЕ   ПРАЗДНИКИ И ПРЕДСТАВЛЕНИЯ"; Конович А. А "Театрализованные праздники и обряды в СССР "
http://files.mail.ru/F8P7ZK - художественная самодеятельность
http://files.mail.ru/ENJCAS - эволюция культуры.
Есть несколько книг по психологии, педагогике, экологии и технике речи. Если нужно выложу))))))))

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
http://files.mail.ru/F0PW0Z - В.Панфилов «Галактика по имени «Праздник»
http://files.mail.ru/ACTC2I - В.Панфилов "Мировое слово - ДА!"

----------


## Victorya

> А случайно у тебя нет ничего по Методике игрового действия?


Алла, по-моему это любимая тема Владислава Панфилова.
У меня есть:
В. В. Панфилов «Режиссёру праздника об игре»
С. Григорьев, А. Фролов. Игра и праздник: тезаурус по праздничной культуре
В. Панфилов. Игры для молодежного досуга
В. Панфилов. Праздничное общение. Праздник и чувство.

Пригодится?

----------


## oksanagdo

Victorya, а можно и мне книжечку...."Режиссеру праздника об игре, буду очень очень благодарна))))))))))0

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Victorya*,
 Вика, очень даже пригодится. Спасибо огромное

----------


## Люсиль

> у меня вобще есть очень много литературы, сама недавно закончила академию, собирала все по крупицам.


Большое Вам спасибо за выложенные книги. Будем читать!

----------


## Victorya

> Victorya, а можно и мне книжечку...."Режиссеру праздника об игре, буду очень очень благодарна))))))))))0





> Victorya,
> Вика, очень даже пригодится.


Владислав Панфилов "Режиссеру праздника об игре"
Берите здесь: 
http://files.mail.ru/HCFL73

----------


## oksanagdo

> А у меня что то вообще скачиваться не хочет...на серединке закачка останавливается....:frown:


Попробуйте, я у себя его только что поставила, если что перезалью)))))
http://files.mail.ru/LDELE2

----------


## MAGISTRA

Спасибо "Victorya" за ссылку В.Панфилова. К нам в город приезжал с семинаром Панфилов. Матералы расхватали за минуту. А книга мне не досталась. Из опыта семинара сделала массу вводов. По технологии проведения игр,по организации праздников и застолий. Сейчас в игровые связки взяла его материал: хороводы,кричалки.

Несколько лет крыша нашего Дворца была покрыта пленкой,залатывали. И вот неделю шел ливень. Плавало все. А то что на сцене стоят ведра,зачастую бывает. В прошлом году провожу региональный фестиваль к Дню Побед. Утром заезд,а на сцене водопад. Мероприятие провели,остались живы,хотя все 8 часов капало из всех щелей.

----------


## oksanagdo

Люди, помогите!!!!!!!!!!
Может быть у кого-то есть Сценарии и репертуар.-2009.-№6в электронном виде, или сценарий с 32 страницы? Заранее спасибо тем, кто откликнется

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,



> Может быть у кого-то есть Сценарии и репертуар.-2009.-№6


Оксан, в электронном нет...только отсканировать могу.

----------


## oksanagdo

> Оксан, в электронном нет...только отсканировать могу.


Леночка, если можно, буду очень благодарна)))))))

----------


## Цинториончик

> Люди, помогите!!!!!!!!!!
> Может быть у кого-то есть Сценарии и репертуар.-2009.-№6в электронном виде, или сценарий с 32 страницы? Заранее спасибо тем, кто откликнется


вот что у меня получилось, :rolleyes:я конечно в этом деле совсем чайник,:eek: но чем смогла!!!







 :Aga: Девочки, вроде состряпала, встречу молодожёнов на Красную горку у ЗАГСа если интересно я выложу!!! :Aga:

----------


## oksanagdo

Надежда, огромное спасибо)))))))))))))))))))) :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Преподаватель сказала что этот сценарий не плохо написан, сейчас почитаю.......

----------


## Цинториончик

> Надежда, огромное спасибо))))))))))))))))))))flowe r


Рада быть полезной!!!!:smile: :Aga: :smile: Сама правда не читала только отсканировала!!!:wink:

----------


## гунька

*oksanagdo*,
Оксан, спасибо Надюше за то, что отсканировала сценарий. весь журнал надо или только этот сценарий нужен был?

----------


## Uzhgatina

спасибо огромное.....информация очень ценная ....и интересная.немного сложно было скачать .спасибо

----------


## рулева

Девочки, какие вы все молодцы! У вас все есть, не то что у меня, или может это потому что я еще совсем молода? Или Хакасия, в которой я живу такая отсталая!!

----------


## elenalogachova

Уважаемые коллеги, помогите!!! У кого есть материал по "материально-техническому обеспечению кружковой деятельности"??? Помогите, горю по курсовой работе.

----------


## Чара

Коллеги,приглашают на работу в СЮТ(станция юных техников).Буду создавать театр кукол.Кто-то работал в СЮТ-какие там условия?много ли документов надо заполнять и каких?
Мне сроно нужен проект создания детско-юношеского кукольного театра с материально-техническим обеспечением?у кого есть...списать?
Спасибо.

----------


## Чара

Да,еще.Если есть программа создания кружка или объединения, этно- клуба по изготовлению народных кукол.Плиз,помогите.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Девочки всем большое человеческое СПАСИБО! 
Я поступила учиться в институт культуры мне это все пригодиться.
 :flower:

----------


## Ингуша

*Ludmila Mikus*,
 Люда,а Вы откуда,можно поинтересоваться?Моей дочери предстоит поступать в будущем году,есть желание тоже связать свою жизнь с культурой.....

----------


## АнютикА

ДОКУМЕНТЫ - СЕМИНАР-СОВЕЩАНИЕ ПО ОТЧЕТНОСТИ зА 2009 РЕКОМЕНДАЦИИ К НОВОГОДНИМ МЕРОПРИЯТИЯМ,СЦЕНАРИИ
Пусть немного устарело, но может быть любопытным, а местами доже очень полезным

----------


## Алла и Александр

*АнютикА*,
 Каким образом можно открыть этот документ?

----------


## АнютикА

> *АнютикА*,
>  Каким образом можно открыть этот документ?


Любым архиватором - ЭТО "RAR" 
если не откроется я его ещё раз отправлю.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Простите за неудобство. :flower: 
Имя файла слишком длинное вот обменник тип документа и потерял, на народе такое бывает.
Открывать его теперь стоит *принудительно через любой АРХИВАТОР.*
от А.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*АнютикА*,
 И все же его лучше перезалейте. Я уже по всякому открывала этот файл. Толку нет.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

И у меня не получается открыть

----------


## АнютикА

> *АнютикА*,
>  И все же его лучше перезалейте. Я уже по всякому открывала этот файл. Толку нет.


Странно, я скачивал и открывал. Хорошо! Сейчас исправлю. Попробуем через depositfiles

----------


## Tasha1979

Всё скачалось и открыла WinRAR'ом. Спасибо.

----------


## АнютикА

> Всё скачалось и открыла WinRAR'ом. Спасибо.


ОК. А я всё равно выложу ещё раз, вот только на файлообменник до грузиться. тем более, что там теперь кое что добавилось....:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*
Вот, как обещал:
http:/*************.com/files/b2uebgg2e
добавил, как моральную компенсацию, сценарий ко дню России 
и документацию с заседания директоров культ. - дос. организаций. Может кому сгодятся, как образцы.     :Aga: 
от А

*Добавлено через 1 час 43 минуты*
работа_над_новой_постановкой.djvu
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120293

*Добавлено через 2 часа 17 минут*
от_макета_к_декорации автор Н.Н. Сосунов
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120302

*Добавлено через 2 часа 32 минуты*
Ещё методическая литература из библиотеке в теме "Репертуар в номинацию художественное слово" :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 2 часа 32 минуты*
Ещё методическая литература из моей библиотеке в теме "Репертуар в номинацию художественное слово" :Ok: 
от А

*Добавлено через 2 часа 40 минут*



> ОК.  "Репертуар в номинацию художественное слово"
> от А


это - "Раздел для общения на свободные темы для родителей и всех, кто работает с детьми"
Приглашаю поговорить о репертуаре чтецов. 
от А

*Добавлено через 2 часа 47 минут*
Шейла Джексон костюм_для_сцены :flower: 
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120335

*Добавлено через 2 часа 56 минут*
В.С.Аксенов, А.П.Наумов ТЕХНИЧЕСКИЕ СРЕДСТВА В КУЛЬТУРНО-ПРОСВЕТИТЕЛЬНОЙ РАБОТЕ
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120340
от А

*Добавлено через 3 часа 9 минут*
Всё о атмосфере спектакля, студентам копировать разрешаю :Ha: 
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120345

*Добавлено через 3 часа 27 минут*
М. Кнебель О ДЕЙСТВЕННОМ АНАЛИЗЕ ПЬЕСЫ И РОЛИ 
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120353

*Добавлено через 3 часа 50 минут*
РУББ А.А. ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЙ ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЙ КОНЦЕРТ СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ Конспект лекций Издание третье, переработанное и дополненное
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/120366

----------


## АнютикА

А вот, то из за чего я так долго сижу - Н.Б. Петров. Основы режиссуры, технологии, организации и методики. Массовые спортивно - художественные представления.  :Ok: Очень хорошая и достаточно редкая книга. Сам долго искал, а теперь рад поделиться с вами. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
http://narod.ru/disk/24742659000/%D0...D0%B2.rar.html
от А

*Добавлено через 17 минут*
А во ещё одна крайне полезная книга и тоже достаточно редкая.

Учебное пособие по эстрадному мастерству.
http://narod.ru/disk/24743470000/%D0%BA%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B3%D0%B0.doc.html
Содержание:
Раздел первый. Общие вопросы режиссуры эстрадного номера
Глава 1. Эстрадный номер......................................................................................................... 2
Глава 2. Жанры эстрадного номера......................................................................................9
Глава 3. Режиссер как создатель драматургии эстрадного номера.......................20
Глава 4. Выявление природы комического в эстрадном номере...........................33
Глава 5. Реприза как вербальный компонент комического
в эстрадном номере....................................................................................................42
Раздел второй. Режиссура эстрадных номеров различных жанров
Глава 6. Работа режиссера с конферансье.......................................................................51
Глава 7. Эстрадный фельетон................................................................................................62
Глава 8. Эстрадный монолог в образе (маске)..............................................................65
Глава 9. Скетч, сценка и эстрадный диалог...................................................................71
Глава 10. Пародия......................................................................................................................76
Глава 11. Куплет и буриме.....................................................................................................81
Глава 12. Режиссерская разработка эстрадной песни...............................................88
Глава 13. Пантомимический номер....................................................................................96
Глава 14. Эстрадная клоунада..............................................................................................104
Глава 15. Эстрадно-цирковой номер..................................................................................114

----------


## MAGISTRA

Анютик и А! Огромное спасибо! Ценнейший материал!! А за Рубба  отдельная благодарность..Когда -то отдала экс-директору для ознакомления и ему благополучно приделали ноги... :flower:

----------


## АнютикА

У меня тоже очень много книг так пропало.:redface: Потери и кражи продолжались пока я всё в электронном виде собирать не начал. 
Теперь даёшь и знаешь, "а оно всё осталось!!!":biggrin::tongue:
Вот кстати ещё кое что любопытное
НОКТЮРН НА ФЛЕЙТЕ ВОДОСТОЧНЫХ  ТРУБ

М У З Ы К А Л Ь Н А Я Э К С Ц Е Н Т Р И К А

УЧЕБНОЕ ПОСОБИЕ ДЛЯ ЗАНЯТИЙ ПО МАСТЕРСТВУ
АКТЕРА-КЛОУНА Автор -  Чернов Е. П.
http://narod.ru/disk/24835737000/%D0%9D%D0%90%D0%9A%D0%A2%D0%AE%D0%A0%D0%9D%20%D0%9D%D0%90%20%D0%A4%D0%9B%D0%95%D0%99%D0%A2%D0%95%20%D0%92%D0%9E%D0%94%D0%9E%D0%A1%D0%A2%D0%9E%D0%A7%D0%9D%D0%AB%D0%A5%20%D0%A2%D0%A0%D0%A3%D0%91.doc.html  
От А

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
Бертольд Брехт. О себе, и своем творчестве
Бертольд Брехт. Театральная практика
Бертольд Брехт. Художник и общественная борьба
Бертольд Брехт. Общие вопросы эстетики
Бертольд Брехт. Теория эпического театра
Драматургия - Бертольд Брехт, _Аугсбургский меловой круг_

http://narod.ru/disk/24838189000/%D0%91%D0%B5%D1%80%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B4%20%D0%91%D1%80%D0%B5%D1%85%D1%82.rar.html

*Добавлено через 43 минуты*
Вот ещё очень полезная книга.
Е.Р. Ганелин
Н.В. Бочкарева
От упражнения – к спектаклю
http://narod.ru/disk/24838669000/%D0...D0%BD.doc.html

*Добавлено через 6 часов 53 минуты*
Е.Р. Ганелин


Проблемы современной театральной педагогики  и любительский театр.
Диссертация на соискание ученой степени кандидата искусствоведения.

http://narod.ru/disk/24856246000/%D0...D0%BD.doc.html

*Добавлено через 7 часов 2 минуты*
КИРЬЯНОВА Ольга Александровна
ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКИЕ УСЛОВИЯ ПОДГОТОВКИ 
БУДУЩИХ РЕЖИССЕРОВ К ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ 
В СОЦИАЛЬНО-КУЛЬТУРОЙ СФЕРЕ
АВТОРЕФЕРАТ
диссертации на соискание ученой степени
 кандидата педагогических наук
http://narod.ru/disk/24857325000/kiryanova.doc.html

*Добавлено через 7 часов 7 минут*
Андрей Михалков-Кончаловский.
Парабола замысла.

М.,”Искусство”. 1977г 
Книга посвящена профессии режиссера, его работе над фильмом – от замысла до встречи со зрителем. Привлекая богатый материал своих постановок – “Романс о влюбленных”, “Первый учитель”, “Дворянское гнездо”, “Дядя Ваня”,- автор рассматривает широкий круг дискуссионных вопросов современной теории и практики. Книга дает интересный материал для размышлений как профессионалам кинематографистам, так и любителям киноискусства.

Содержание:
Вступление	4
Сценарий	8
“Кинематографичность” и кинематографичность	8
“Романс о влюбленных”. Первое потрясение	10
Сценарный ход	15
Начало параболы	16
С точки зрения зрителя	18
Мир	21
“Как в жизни” и “как в искусстве”	21
Кстати, о Шекспире	24
За “синей птицей”	26
“Кирпичики” мира	30
Сотворение мира. Подготовка.	33
Изображение	33
Художник. Искажение мира	35
Немного о костюме	38
Несколько слов об еще одной существенной частности.	40
Поиски актеров	41
Пробы	42
Герои	43
Сочинение биографий	46
Актеры на эпизоды	48
Второй план	50
Композитор	52
Режиссерский сценарий	53
ОТСТУПЛЕНИЕ О ПРАВДЕ ЭКРАНА.	57
Похвала документалистике	57
Метод съемки	58
Импровизация	61
Барьер подсознания	63
О профессионализме и профессионалах	66
Жанр	70
За рамкой кадра	72
Субъективная камера	74
СОТВОРЕНИЕ МИРА. СЪЕМКА	76
Образ целого	76
Ростки правды	77
Будь проклято это кино	78
Момент условности	81
Торт на третье	85
Издержки риска	87
Пробуждение на бетонном полу	89
Ангел пролетел	93
Сотворение мира. Монтаж	95
Силовые поля.	95
Высшее из искусств	96
Ритм	99
Текучесть формы	101
Зритель	106
Пятое рождение	106
Дилемма	107
Странности любви	108
Пирамида восприятия	110
Почему?	110
Зритель и критик	111
Куда ж нам плыть?	113
Вместо заключения	115
 http://narod.ru/disk/24857422000/MihalkovKonchalovskiy_parabola.doc.html

*Добавлено через 7 часов 12 минут*
Окунев Г.С. 
ОСНОВЫ КИНОМОНТАЖА
Учебно-методическое пособие
http://narod.ru/disk/24857512000/Oku...ntaga.doc.html

от А.

*Добавлено через 7 часов 20 минут*
не большое но полезное пособие
ФОРМАТ РАЗМЕТКИ СЦЕНАРИЯ
Ольга Смирнова
От автора	4
Предисловие	5
Краткая инструкция по форматированию	5
ШАБЛОН РАЗМЕТКИ	6
Правило нижней границы страницы	6
Блоки сценария	6
БЛОК «Время и место действия»	7
А) Местоположение	7
Б) Написание	7
В) Содержание	8
Г) Правила следования	9
Д) Правила отделения	10
Е) Правила переноса	11
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	13
1.1 Нумерация	13
1.2 Вариант оформления-1	13
1.3 Вариант оформления-2	14
1.4 Обозначение «времени действия»	14
1.5 Привязка к времени суток	14
СОВЕТ 1	15
БЛОК «Описание действия»	16
А) Местоположение	16
Б) Написание	17
В) Содержание	18
Г) Правила следования	18
Д) Правила отделения	19
Е) Правила переноса	21
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	22
2.1 Описание драк и погонь	22
2.2 Оформление «динамичных» сцен	23
СОВЕТ 2	25
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	25
2.3 Описание картинки	25
2.4 Употребление слова «камера»	25
2.5 Описание движения камеры	25
СОВЕТ 3	26
СОВЕТ 4	27
БЛОК «Имя Героя»	29
А) Местоположение	29
Б) Написание	30
В) Содержание	30
Г) Правила следования	30
Д) Правила отделения	31
Е) Правила переноса	32
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	33
3.1 Ошибки при представлении героя	33
3.2 Единое имя героя	33
3.3 Обязательное представление героя	34
СОВЕТ 5	35
СОВЕТ 6	35

БЛОК «Реплика героя»	36
А) Местоположение	36
Б) Написание	37
В) Содержание	38
Г) Правила следования	39
Д) Правила отделения	40
Е) Правила переноса	43
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	46
4.1 Разговорная речь	46
4.2 Мат	46
4.3 Длинные реплики	46
СОВЕТ 7	46
БЛОК «Ремарка»	47
А) Местоположение	47
Б) Написание	48
В) Содержание	50
Г) Правила следования	51
Д) Правила отделения	54
Е) Правила переноса	55
ОБРАТИТЕ ВНИМАНИЕ	58
5.1 Описание действия в ремарке	58
5.2 Голос за кадром	59
5.3 Иностранная речь	60
5.4 Описание действия во-время реплики	60
СОВЕТ 8	61
БЛОК «Титр» (надпись на экране)	62
А) Местоположение	62
Б) Написание	62
В) Содержание	64
Г) Правила следования	66
Д) Правила отделения	67
Е) Правила переноса	68
Титульная страница	69
Рекомендуемая литература	71
Как с нами связаться	71
Заключение	71
Приложения	72
Десять заповедей для тех, кто присылает свой сценарий на конкурс	72
Кнопка «формат по образцу» и как ей пользоваться	74
Как выставить параметры страницы	75
Как выставить нужный шрифт	76
Как выставить параметр «Абзац»	77
Как расставить номера станиц	81

http://narod.ru/disk/24857648000/Smi...ormat.doc.html

*Добавлено через 7 часов 34 минуты*
Общие и особенные черты драматургии театрализованных представлении
С И Гавдис (зав. кафедрой Режиссуры массовых представлений и праздников).

http://narod.ru/disk/24857825000/%D0...D1%81.rtf.html

Светлана Ивановна, если вы тоже здесь, от меня вам ОГРОМНОЕ ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ СПАСИБО!!! За знания что вы нам дали, за вашу поддержку. 
от А.

*Добавлено через 7 часов 45 минут*
РУББ А.А.
ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННЫЙ ТЕМАТИЧЕСКИЙ КОНЦЕРТ
СОВЕРШЕНСТВОВАНИЕ ОРГАНИЗАЦИИ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЯ
http://narod.ru/disk/24858023000/%D0...D0%91.doc.html

*Добавлено через 7 часов 54 минуты*
ОЙ, я напортачил, книгу  Рубба два раза выложил:eek:, простите пожалуйста :flower: , заблудился!!! Вот ещё немного от РУББА: 
Беседа двадцатая. Особенности постановки театрализованного концерта 
http://narod.ru/disk/24858144000/%D0%A0%D1%83%D0%B1%D0%B1.doc.html

*Добавлено через 8 часов 3 минуты*
О Русских скоморохах.

http://narod.ru/disk/24858348000/%D0...D0%B8.rar.html

*Добавлено через 8 часов 7 минут*
Понятие «системы» Станиславского
Оглавление.
Понятие «системы» Станиславского, ее суть, главные      принципы. Значение «системы» Станиславского в творчестве актера и режиссера.	------   1 стр.
Сценическое внимание. Виды внимания. Круги внимания.		    ------   4 стр.
Два основных этапа работы методом действительного анализа. 	    ------   7 стр.
Предлагаемые обстоятельства и их компоненты.			    ------ 11 стр.
Тема, идея, фабула и сюжет.							    ------ 15 стр.
Сверхзадача, сквозное действие.						    ------ 16 стр.
Конфликты. Событие. Виды событий. Точка контрдействий.	    ------ 20 стр.
Сценическое действие. Основные виды, основные принципы сценического действия.								   		   ------ 23 стр.
	Используемая литература.							   ------ 27 стр.
Оглавление.									   ------28 стр.
http://narod.ru/disk/24858430000/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%8F%20%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%B8%D0%B5%20%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC%D1%8B%20%D0%A1%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%B2%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B3.doc.html

*Добавлено через 8 часов 16 минут*
Друзья, если кому что то конкретное нужно, вы не стесняйтесь, спрашивайте. А вдруг у меня есть, со временем я конечно всю свою библиотеку выложу, но это же со временем... :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 часов 18 минут*
Не много о клоунаде.
                     КЛОУНАДА
«У каждого вида искусства свой путь к истине, а у каждого художника свой путь познания истины. Я вы¬брал смешной путь» - Карандаш.
http://narod.ru/disk/24858592000/%D0...D0%90.doc.html

*Добавлено через 8 часов 29 минут*
И. Б. Малочевская
РЕЖИССЕРСКАЯ ШКОЛА ТОВСТОНОГОВА
Рекомендовано Учебно-методическим объединением высших учебных заведений в области театрального искусства в качестве учебного пособия для студентов, обучающихся по специальности «Режиссура театра»
Отсканировано и приведено в должный вид Свечниковым Александром Александровичем. 
12.10.2004 г. Улан-Удэ ул. Димитрова 2 МХТ
chita@buryatia.ru
 
 
Содержание


ВВЕДЕНИЕ	5
СТАНИСЛАВСКИЙ - ВЧЕРА, СЕГОДНЯ, ЗАВТРА	8
ПРОГРАММА РЕЖИССЕРСКОЙ ШКОЛЫ	13
ОБ ОСНОВАХ ПРОФЕССИИ	17
Законы студийной этики	17
Теоретические основы актерского мастерства	19
Практическое освоение элементов психофизической техники актера	26
Практический тренинг: сценическая характерность и «зерно» образа	29
Основы словесного взаимодействия	30
Развитие визуально-пластического, композиционного мышления режиссеров	32
МЕТОД ДЕЙСТВЕННОГО АНАЛИЗА – ПРОФЕССИОНАЛЬНЫЙ ИНСТРУМЕНТ РЕЖИССЕРА	34
Теоретическое постижение метода действенного анализа	34
Практическое применение метода действенного анализа и метода физических действий	38
Метод физических действий как инструмент метода действенного анализа	48
Работа над «зачинами» на основе стихов и песен	52
ЖАНР СПЕКТАКЛЯ И ИНСЦЕНИЗАЦИЯ ПРОЗЫ	55
Сценические проблемы жанра	55
Инсценизация прозы	69
РЕЖИССЕР – АВТОР СПЕКТАКЛЯ	76
Работа над общекурсовым спектаклем	77
Постановка одноактного спектакля с профессиональными актерами	77
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ	88
ПРИМЕЧАНИЕ	90

http://narod.ru/disk/24858727000/%D0...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## elena2002

подскажите, пожалуйста, пытаюсь скачать книги по СКС, а мне выдается какая-то ошибка. Как быть?

----------


## Натник

*АнютикА*,ваш материал читать не перечитать.... :Aga: но ничего, будем заниматься самообразованием:biggrin: и повышать свою квалификацию!

Методические рекомендации по сценической речи  

http://files.mail.ru/C0LYQI

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*elena2002*, Напишите, какие конкретно книги нужны, я перезалью. Просто срок хранения файлов истек.

----------


## АнютикА

*elena2002*,
 А какую, что пишет???
Объясните, может исправим...

*Добавлено через 20 минут*
Анатолий Эфрос
Профессия: Режиссер
http://narod.ru/disk/25608901000/%D0%AD%D1%84%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%81%20%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%81%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%8F%20%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B6-%D1%80%201.doc.html

*Добавлено через 30 минут*
Мария Осиповна Кнебель
Слово в творчестве актера
Содержание:
ОТ АВТОРА	4
СЛОВО — ЭТО ДЕЙСТВИЕ	6
АНАЛИЗ ДЕЙСТВИЕМ	12
ОЦЕНКА ФАКТОВ	24
ВИДЕНИЕ	29
ЗАНЯТИЯ ХУДОЖЕСТВЕННЫМ СЛОВОМ	39
ВНУТРЕННИЙ МОНОЛОГ	49
ТЕХНИКА И ЛОГИКА РЕЧИ	58
ПСИХОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ  ПАУЗА	71
ПРИСПОСОБЛЕНИЯ	75
ТЕМПО-РИТМ	78
ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ	90

http://narod.ru/disk/25609192000/%D0...D0%B0.doc.html

----------


## Миронова

Большое спасибо вам за драгоценный материал, я теперь смело могу браться за свой театральный коллектив. :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Оля будь добра скинь на почту шпоры СКД, менеджмент, маркетинг.
А то не могу скачать . Заранее спасибо

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Ludmila Mikus*,  просьбу выполнила :Yes4:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

Девочки, мальчики, некоторые книги перезалила, т.к. истек срок хранения файлов. Удачи!!!
Галуцкий "Экономика культуры" 1 ч 
Галуцкий "Экономика культуры" 2 часть 
Михеева "Менеджмент в СКС"
Батыгин "Социология культуры"
Шпоры СКД 1 и 2 части
Новаторов "Маркетинг в СКС" 
Игнатьева "Экономика культуры"
Мосалев "Досуг"
"Исскуство"
Основные виды и жанры  НХТ
Красильников Киселева "СКД"
Краткий курс СКД
Мескон 1 2 части 
все здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NWL0JM

Если что-то не так, пишите, исправим)))

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Оля спасибо за литературу.Теперь смело можно ехать на сессию.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## лариса львовна

Оленька!Я учусь в колледже культуры и мне очень срочно нужны книги по технике сцены,по РТП (работа над созданием номеров различных эстрадных жанров).Если у тебя что-то есть, помоги пожалуйста.Спасибо зарание за помощь.Я здесь новенькая,но со временем выложу интересные вещички(вот только научусь их в инет выкладывать).

----------


## лариса львовна

ФОРУМЧАНЕ!Поделитесь пожалуйста книгами по сценографии.В указанных выше ссылках ничего не найдено.ВСЁ удалено.Надо по теме сценография и её роль в творческом процессе режиссёра.Надо план сцены(со всеми тонкостями)и осветительными приборами.И ещё может у кого есть книги по сценографии с 2001-2010гг издания.Помогите кто чем может.Уверена что здесь всплывали интересные и редкие книги.Спасибо за помощь.Может и вы писали работу по этой теме?Учусь на режиссёра театрализованных представлений на 4 курсе.Если понадобится помощь со 2-4 курсов ,то обращайтесь,чем смогу,помогу.

----------


## Скибыч

*лариса львовна*,  ссылка на В. Базанов "Техника сцены и сценография" старовата, правда http://www.krispen.narod.ru/bazanov_01.zip

----------


## лариса львовна

спасибо за помощь!

----------


## лариса львовна

Я это нашла тоже и больше ничего.Спасибо Оленьке помогает. :No2:

----------


## Скибыч

*лариса львовна*, еще одна ссылка. Не знаю, правда, можно или нельзя... Но есть модераторы - поправят если что...или выгонят...http://biblioteka.teatr-obraz.ru/

----------


## лариса львовна

Скибыч!Спасибо за труд!Я на этом сайте тоже была кое-что нашла но не по этой теме. :Meeting:

----------


## Фуксия

*Ольга Усольцева*, Оленька! А не ли у тебя такого... программа "Сохранение и развитие культуры села", незнаю даже с чем энто едят.Заранее благодарю.Можно в личку.

----------


## Вишенка-Владимир

Нашла сайт, где можно скачать много учебной литературы по культуре
http://biblio.cimpo.univer.omsk.su/i...28yandex.ru%29

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

в копилочку принимайте!
Воронова Е.Н. Экономика культуры.
Гольцов Г.Г. Реклама культурных услуг
ответы к госам
мате6риалы к экз
Копия СКД за рубежом2
КурсоваяПожил.люди
сценарно-реж. разработка сценарий оригинальн мой

http://files.mail.ru/BSJRAW

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

http://files.mail.ru/BSJRAW
Я так старалась переписывала все нет завис и все сначала.
9 из 20 файлов
1. Воронова Е.Н. Экономика культуры.doc (1023.0 КБ)  
  2. Гольцов Г.Г. Реклама культурных услуг.doc (480.5 КБ)  
   3. ответы к госам.doc (698.5 КБ)  
   4. мате6риалы к экз..doc (690.0 КБ)  
  5. СКДД.doc (671.0 КБ)  
  6. Копия СКД за рубежом2.doc (157.0 КБ)  
  7. Сценарно-реж. разработка . (532.5 КБ)  
  8. КурсоваяПожил.люди.doc (189.5 КБ)  
  9. сценарно-реж. разработка сценарий оригинальн мой..doc

----------


## лариса львовна

Уморинка!Что-то не качается ..... :Tu: .А вещи интересные.По культуре  трудно найти материал или книгу.(что бы посмотреть хоть одним глазком)....

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

http://files.mail.ru/2SZLDR
добавляю

----------


## лариса львовна

Уморинка!Спасибо огромное!А может книги какие есть? :Blush2: поделись пожалуйста... :Tender: Я думаю что не я одна учусь...ведь так?Нас тут много!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Уморинка*, 
Люба, а у тебя случайно нет разработки Театрализованного концерта? В марте сессия - нужна разработка. Я просмотрела твои работы - очень понравились.Правда у нас все попроще в кульке, но все одно - надо.)

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Просто все очень разбросано ищу по крупицам.

 Zahava06.rar (294.5 КБ)  
  2. Трансформация народного праздника в современных условиях.из нета 
  3. Продюсерская. курсач понятие, сущность и проблемы
  4. Дипломная работа катя федяева.(спортивные массовые праздники)
  5. ДЕНЬ СВАДЬБЫ с прил..Сценарий обряда свадьбы авторский мой.

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

http://files.mail.ru/QPXSC7

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

Простите не все хорошо загружается
http://files.mail.ru/RINBSL
Смотрите, что-то свое , что-то интернет, что-то чужое

----------


## Рубаненко Люба

> Люба, а у тебя случайно нет разработки Театрализованного концерта


 У меня как-то больше представления.

«РУССКИЙ СОЛДАТ УМОМ И ВЫДУМКОЙ БОГАТ!»
Вот это я думаю подойдет, сразу скажу сценарий не мой.

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Любонька спасибо за материал
 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:

----------


## лариса львовна

Уморинка!Спасибо за материал!Посмотрема дипломную аж страшно стало....жуть.а их 2 и 5 контр!!!zvereva rar и zahava 06 rar не скачала...не могу открыть.Девочки!пожалуйста помогите... программу какую надо не подскажете?где посмотреть?все что в rar для меня проблема...спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 
Лариса, чтобы посмотреть архивы rar нужно установить рапаковщих архивов.
А сначала попробуй щелкнуть по архиву правой кнопкой мыши. В появившемся окне вверху должны быть такие надписи Извлечь архив...  Вот так примерно
[IMG]http://*********net/411060m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## лариса львовна

Алла и Аллександр!распаковщик такой есть.всё поняла.Спасибо!Во сейчас накачаю всего ... :Yahoo: 
уже читаю.... :Ok:

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*, моя курсовая по театрализованным концертам и материал по режиссерскому замыслу: http://files.mail.ru/E3RZ1P

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*, 
Оленька, огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки и мальчики!Может у кого есть монологи драматические?Ходила в гости к театралам у них таких нет... :Tu: выручайте!В инете тоже  ничего не нашла. :Tu: Спасите пожалуйста :Tender: Может какой посоветуете?Мой образ :сказка- лиса и тетерев.стихотворение -танец с ангелом (мария малена).юмористический монолог- Алло мозг(Николай Винятинский). Теперь вот монолог драматический ...избитые уже одногрупники взяли.Может поможете..а?Спасибо всем за помощь.

----------


## лариса львовна

Отвечаю сама на свой пост.В разделе ведущих создала темку..Ох уж эти монологи.Так что начало положено...после сессии добавлю ещё ...много -много.Так что приходите в гости если тема заинтересовала!И если вам пригодился материал или что-то не понравилось напишите.уважаю критику тоже...но в меру.

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте Девочки и Мальчики!Может у кого есть книга Базанов В.В.Технология сцены .Москва.2005год?(от этой книге в инете только отрывки)Или другие авторы по технике сцены 2001-2010г?Выручите пожалуйста...оказывается это 3 вопрос в контрольной а все думали что по возможности...ему надо приложить книгу(можно в печатном виде)все у нас в панике на сессию 1 февраля уезжаю. в инете ничего не нашла....помогите если сможете буду очень вам благодарна.

----------


## nastupnikova

Привет всем. Недавно в области сдавали отчёт. Купила диск "Клубная методика" а там ссылка на сайт  WWW.folkro.ru - просто клад!!!!

----------


## Натник

> WWW.folkro.ru


 да, наш Областной Дом Народного Творчества такой.... :Tender:  :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## лариса львовна

Форумчане!Может у кого-то есть лекции по словесному действию в печатном виде?поделитесь если не жалко :Tender:  буду благодарна за съэкономленное моё время т.к. преподаватель не успевала нам лекции читать она и режиссёр и по словесному действию...а экзамен на следующей сессии.Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 

Вот что нашлось у меня. Может пригодится.

Головинская Е. Сценическая речь.doc

Сопер П. Основы искусства речи.doc

Введенская Л. Культура речи.doc

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

сценречь, сценография здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NO3PXR

----------


## лариса львовна

http://files.mail.ru/CQCABX  вот лекции по словесному дуйствию с сессии.Только часть и то не отредактированная полностью.Но пригодится могут.Хотелось бы в таком виде и другие лекции.Она нам не успевает начитывать т.к.она у нас и режиссёр.

----------


## уктур

> Книги здесь:
> http://files.mail.ru/USYL1T ; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/23SZ5C; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NQRDWF
> Оксана, у меня вобще есть очень много литературы, сама недавно закончила академию, собирала все по крупицам. Напишите, что нужно конкретно, помогу.
> 
> *Добавлено через 18 минут*
> Вот еще: http://files.mail.ru/GLA43Y ; http://files.mail.ru/SCMHJC; http://files.mail.ru/RT1T18


Оленька, огромное спасибо за бесценный материал, но к моему великому сожалению совсем недавно нашла это сайт, и твои ссылочки ууже не работают. Если не трудно и есть возможность перизалейте, ПОЖАЛУЙСТО!!! Буду очень признательна. :061:

----------


## лариса львовна

http:/*************.com/files/kzge0cvjv  часть контрольной по сценографии.согласно плану надо сделать чертежи и обозначения.

----------


## лариса львовна

вот ещё по СКД.из контрольной.http:/*************.com/files/txs8v4agf .

----------


## Lena65

Уважаемые коллеги! Есть у кого Постановление О предоставлении льгот отдельным категориям посетителей учреждений культуры? Выставите пожалуйста.  Нас сейчас закидывают Административными регламентами. Если надо выставлю.

----------


## Lena65

> в копилочку принимайте!
> Воронова Е.Н. Экономика культуры.
> Гольцов Г.Г. Реклама культурных услуг
> ответы к госам
> мате6риалы к экз
> Копия СКД за рубежом2
> КурсоваяПожил.люди
> сценарно-реж. разработка сценарий оригинальн мой
> 
> http://files.mail.ru/BSJRAW


Уморинка, повтори пожалуйста. Не открывается.....

----------


## лариса львовна

Помогите пожалуйста найти материал (в инете по разному искала и ищу но нето совсем).
Тема   Музыка как средство характеристики представления.Музыка и темпо-ритм театрализованного представленияили спектакля.Книг конечно же в библиотеке никаких нет только в инете,а в нём найти не могу.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*лариса львовна*, Ларис, посмотри здесь: http://o-dosuge.ru/category/muzykaln...rogramm/page/4 , здесь: http://www.bestreferat.ru/referat-209824.html и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/WVRWEG Удачи)))

----------


## Алла и Александр

Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
Ну вот и закончилась у меня очередная сессия. Все сдано, все нормально. Получили мы темы курсовых работ. У меня она звучит так: "Специфика организации праздничного досуга в условиях КДУ". Огромная просьба ко всем - поделитесь пожалуйста любым материалом по этой теме. Буду очень благодарна. На следующей сессии, а она не за горами - начнется с 23 января, нужно уже показать теоретический материал и план курсовой.
Заранее всем спасибо.

----------


## гунька

> Доброго времени суток, коллеги!
> Ну вот и закончилась у меня очередная сессия. Все сдано, все нормально. Получили мы темы курсовых работ. У меня она звучит так: "Специфика организации праздничного досуга в условиях КДУ". Огромная просьба ко всем - поделитесь пожалуйста любым материалом по этой теме. Буду очень благодарна. На следующей сессии, а она не за горами - начнется с 23 января, нужно уже показать теоретический материал и план курсовой.
> Заранее всем спасибо.


Алла, а ты вот здесь не была?  http://coolreferat.com/?%D0%BF%D0%BE...9A%D0%94%D0%A3  там много всякой всячины про культурный досуг...

----------


## Алла и Александр

*гунька*, 
Спасибо, Лена, за ссылку. Этот сайт мне не попадался.

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Алла и Александр*, Алла, здесь книга Мосалева "Досуг", и по этой же ссылке курсовая работа на тему "Истрия скоморошества и ее интерпретация в современной праздничной культуре"(писала сама на заказ. по-этому практическая часть (сценарий и его анализ) отсутствует)  http://files.mail.ru/UFHXCN

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

"Общие технологии СКД", "Рекреативные технологии СКД" - http://files.mail.ru/GWIOQO

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Ольга Усольцева*, 
Оленька, спасибо огромное!

----------


## лариса львовна

Девочки!Советую скачать Планирование-2012 для детских библиотек.
там много для нас интересного и указано чему посвящен 2012год http://vpereplete.blogspot.com/2011/11/2012.html

----------


## лариса львовна

Здравствуйте!Хотелось бы с вами поделиться частью лекций)примеры приведены в некоторых случаях для моей области)
Загрузить на депозит не удаётся,так что отсканированные изображения гружу на майле)
надеюсь всё получится)если что пишите)
http://files.mail.ru/W1WY4Q вот первая...
и поехали)http://files.mail.ru/Y4LNQ3 
http://files.mail.ru/37FU33 
http://files.mail.ru/XLUS2C
http://files.mail.ru/5SQSAF

----------


## 11roland13

> Книги здесь:
> http://files.mail.ru/USYL1T ; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/23SZ5C; и здесь: http://files.mail.ru/NQRDWF
> Оксана, у меня вобще есть очень много литературы, сама недавно закончила академию, собирала все по крупицам. Напишите, что нужно конкретно, помогу.
> 
> *Добавлено через 18 минут*
> Вот еще: http://files.mail.ru/GLA43Y ; http://files.mail.ru/SCMHJC; http://files.mail.ru/RT1T18


Вот, ЁКЛМН, облом! Ссылки уже неактивные- фиг вам, называется!!! Пожалуйста, перезалейте материал, или, если не сложно, киньте на мыло :Blush2:  Спасибки)))

----------


## 11roland13

[QUOTE=Ольга Усольцева;4078708]*лариса львовна*, Ларис, посмотри здесь: http://o-dosuge.ru/category/muzykaln...rogramm/page/4 

Ольга, спасибо за ссылки, очень много информации, но, к сожалению, пока не зашла на сайт, понятия не имела о его содержании. Не поленилась накопировать прямые ссылки на разделы рубрики "Музыкальное оформление культурно-досуговых программ". Для тех, у кого лимит времени бегать по темам, делюсь:

Музыкальное оформление культурно-досуговых программ

http://o-dosuge.ru/category/muzykaln...govyx-programm

Досуг российского общества в 18-20 веках
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/dosug-ro...-v-18-20-vekax

История и теория досуга
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/istoriya-i-teoriya-dosuga

Культура и досуг 1917 - 1947 годов
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/kultura-...917-1947-godov

Культурно-досуговая деятельность
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/kulturno...ya-deyatelnost

Культурно-досуговая среда
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/kulturno-dosugovaya-sreda

Организация досуга за рубежом
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/organiza...ga-za-rubezhom

Организация культурно-досуговой деятельности
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/organiza...j-deyatelnosti

Подготовка и повышение квалификации специалистов
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/podgotov...i-spe******tov

Режиссерские основы культурно-досуговой деятельности 
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/rezhisse...j-deyatelnosti

Реклама и коммерческая деятельность
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/reklama-...ya-deyatelnost

Сценарно-режиссерские основы технологии досуга
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/scenarno...nologii-dosuga

Творческий процесс в технологии досуга
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/tvorches...nologii-dosuga

Теория культурно-досуговой деятельности
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/teoriya-...j-deyatelnosti

Технология культурно-досуговой деятельности
http://o-dosuge.ru/category/texnolog...j-deyatelnosti

Всем удачи в творчестве!!!

----------


## 11roland13

> Почему то не могу скачать Олины книжки..........Бьет ошибку.......... что делать?


у меня тоже  ни 1 ссылка на эл.книжки не открывается... :Not I:

----------


## valentinka79

Здравствуйте. Извините, но ссылки уже не рабочие, не могли бы вы их пожалуйста обновить.  Буду вам очень признательна.

----------


## Алла и Александр

В прошлом семестре нам начали читать лекции по экономике и менеджменту. 
Делюсь с вами этими лекциями. Все очень сжато. Часы сокращены до безобразия. 
ЭКОНОМИКА И МЕНЕДЖМЕНТ.docx

А это лекции, которые выставляла Лариса. Я их перевела в Офис. Кое где заменила информацию на Ростовскую область, где-то осталось о Нижегородской инфа. В любом случае - лекции замечательные. Много полезного материала.Надеюсь, Лариса не против того, что я их выложу.
Руководство клубными учреждениями.docx
Управление.docx

----------

lenusik (18.03.2019)

----------


## лариса львовна

> Надеюсь, Лариса не против того, что я их выложу.


Здравствуй Алла!Я конечно же не против и более того,хочу предложить лекции по СКД ) я их отсканирую,а ты в офис переведёшь)если надо)
займусь этим как только буду чуть посвободней)Почитала твои лекции...



> Все очень сжато.


 это мягко сказано)
Рада что эти лекции кому-то помогают...А я уже диплом получила) и мне не хватает учёбы...студенческой жизни,общения с Классными педагогами!
кстати по лекциям...у меня есть в печатном виде и по НХТ и отксерокопированные книги по режиссуре,надо?или своих хватает?(отсканированы по темам,а не вся книга)

----------


## Алла и Александр

*лариса львовна*, 

Лариса, за все буду ОЧЕНЬ благодарна. Особенно за лекции по НХТ и СКД. Через месяц - на сессию. До диплома остался один год.

----------


## РАДОМИРА

Полностью согласна - этот журнал больше подходит для управлений и комитетов культуры.

----------


## РАДОМИРА

Что за бред???!!! Это где в 94-ФЗ написано, что если какое-то юр.лицо не выпишет выше обозначенный журнал его не допустят к торгам??? Я этот журнал в глаза никогда не видела, а торгами для своей организации занимаюсь уже пять лет.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Полностью согласна - этот журнал больше подходит для управлений и комитетов культуры.


А это вы о чем сейчас?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Что за бред???!!!


Помягче, пожалуйста. На пятом сообщении....

----------


## вера денисенко

Девочки-дорогие,если вас не затруднит или как позволит время залейте пожалуйста книги по НХТ,НХК и другие которые заливали в первых сообщениях....так уж получилось что раньше было это для меня не актуально....а теперь в силу новых обстоятельств они будут нужны...очень вас прошу)))

----------


## v_irina

Коллеги! А какую литературу вы можете посоветовать? Не только со сценариями, но и просто для саморазвития в профессии культработника?

Мы в клубе выписываем "Чем развлечь гостей" http://***********/, "Сценарии и репертуар", журнал "Праздник" тоже полезно почитать бывает http://www.prazdnikmedia.ru/.

Интересно было бы почитать и что-нибудь другое  :Aga:

----------


## v_irina

знаю, что есть журнал Воспитание сценой - вот их сайт http://www.teatrbaby.ru/vosp_scen.htm, но отзывов не слышала про него.
Журнал-сборник сценариев для библиотек и школ "Читаем, учимся, играем" - довольно толстенький, мы его выписывали, но я материалами из него ни разу не воспользовалась

----------


## Натник

> журнал Воспитание сценой - вот их сайт http://www.teatrbaby.ru/vosp_scen.htm, но отзывов не слышала про него.


бегло просмотрела, помоему тут все номера за деньги... :Tu:

----------


## v_irina

> бегло просмотрела, помоему тут все номера за деньги...


да, там надо подписываться, вот я и не знаю - стоящее ли это дело :Meeting:

----------


## Алексей Сидоров

Друзья, здесь масса книг но СКД, актёрскому мастерству и режиссуре, думаю пригодятся.  http://files.mail.ru/143D58225B464A9980970D67C9A7CCF5
Если кому нужно что то конкретное, спрашивайте. Всегда буду рад помочь

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Девочки, ищу игровые технологии киселев, красильникова.
Если есть у кого, то залейте на наш сервер.

----------


## Алла и Александр

> Девочки, ищу игровые технологии киселев, красильникова.
> Если есть у кого, то залейте на наш сервер.


У меня есть учебники по СКД этих авторов. Нужно?

----------


## Ludmila Mikus

Да конечно, если можно
l.mikus@yandex.ru

----------


## Алла и Александр

Социально-культурная деятельность Красильников. Киселева

----------


## Та Ти

> Друзья, здесь масса книг но СКД, актёрскому мастерству и режиссуре, думаю пригодятся.  http://files.mail.ru/143D58225B464A9980970D67C9A7CCF5
> Если кому нужно что то конкретное, спрашивайте. Всегда буду рад помочь


Чего то все ссылки не работают( :Nono:

----------


## Та Ти

> Социально-культурная деятельность Красильников. Киселева


Спасибо)!

----------


## valentinka79

Девочки, кто выписывает какую-либо рабочую литературу, через почту? Что можете посоветовать? Или уже все перешли на эл. варианты?

----------


## Натали5

"Сценарии и репертуар", "Чем развлечь гостей", "Педсовет" и конечно помощь другу еще никто не отменял)))))

----------

